# Plowing with old truck vs. new truck



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

After plowing with mid 90's Dodge's for a few years now I finally purchased a new work truck. I figured I'd post my opinion on the differences.

A little background: my previous main plow truck was a 97 Dodge Ram 2500 single cab long bed, 5.9 gas with 150k on the clock. My new truck is a 2012 Ram 2500 single cab long bed, 5.7 hemi. Both had similar options, basic power options, floor mounted transfer-case shifter.

The differences:

Cooling system: The new truck's cooling system is much better, with the old truck I would have to run the heater at full blast when driving at higher speeds for any period of time. I still have to position the plow just right to keep things cool, but the engine has never gone over 220 degrees on the new truck. With the old truck the temp used to creep up to over 230 degrees sometimes.

Charging system: The new trucks charging system is much better. I often had to choose between the light bar (non LED) or heater while actively plowing at night with headlights on. Both trucks had plow prep package and the highest output alternator from the factory. Note: both trucks are single battery trucks.

Traction control: Now I'm still not sure about this. I guess it's nice to have since I can always turn it off. I would definitely be more comfortable putting an employee in a truck with traction control, but I am confident in my driving abilities without it and still haven't decided if I will keep it on or off while driving between jobs. It does seem to help when backing up on snow covered grass.

4x4: On the old truck there was a Central Axle Disconnect (CAD) in the front axle that would lock the axle in when the transfer-case shifter was engaged. The new truck's front axle is always locked in. It does harm gas mileage a bit, but I think it's more than worth it. I used to have to rock the truck from forward to reverse and wait for the collar to slip into place engaging the front axle. Now as soon as the t-case stick is moved, I'm locked in. Much nicer.

Comfort: Obviously the newer truck is more comfortable than the old one. The radio is much better, and the free subscription to sirius radio is great. The HVAC system has notches in between each option which allows more control over the system (eg: 25% floor/75% defrost or vice versa instead of just 50/50%). Also with my old truck I could not manually force the AC to turn on regardless of the temperature setting. Now I can, which helps to remove moisture from the air and defrost the window without using hot air so I'm not sitting in a hot box all the time.

Plowing ability: Being comparable trucks there isn't a ton of difference in it's capabilities. With the traction control on it does seem a little more sure footed when backing off of the lawns after pushing the snow back. Other than that, it doesn't seem to be a big difference.

Power: Again, obviously the new truck is much more powerful than the old one, but I don't think that makes a ton of difference while plowing. I feel you'll almost always run out of traction before power. On a similar note the brakes are also obviously much better on the new truck.

Misc: The new truck has a display in the cluster that shows the exact coolant temperature, trans temperature, oil temperature and so on. Very nice to have to keep an eye on things and make sure everything is doing fine.

Peace of mind: I know how to fix my trucks and keep them well maintained, but no amount of knowledge is going to keep you plowing snow when your ignition coil or fuel pump dies in the middle of the night. I'm not naive and realize that new trucks can have problems, but in most cases they won't be crippling and leave you stuck on the side of the road. I have both a back up truck and back up plow, but a breakdown is still a very stressful situation. You still need to get the truck off the side of the road and to a safe place where you can leave it. I can say now that I have a new truck, I sleep much better the night before going out plowing. I don't get nervous every time I see snow forecasted, wondering if I'll make it through another storm problem free.

None of this is meant to start a debate, I just thought I'd share my opinions on the classic new vs old debate. Obviously some of these things are brand (Dodge in this case) specific, but many of them are generic in nature.

Happy Plowing!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Some valid points, but you forgot one thing...

When you smash your new truck into something immovable, and there's a nice new crease in the rear quarter panel (if it ever happened), there's a deep, distinctive feeling of discomfort in your lower intestines that tends to overwhelm you. Now, you may not have to go to the bathroom, but you will feel like you have to ...

Older truck..... not as powerful of a feeling.... unless, of course your truck hit a line of brand new mercedes S class cars in a local dealership.....

Yeah. Then it's the same either way..


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

*Old vs/ New*

Replaced my old f150 plow truck and got a new ram. Scrapping the paint off it with trees and bushes in the driveways. What joy!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It's odd that you have to carry the plow angled just right, and that it runs @ 220*.

My 12 F250 I can carry the plow any way I feel like and the guage never moves. In fact, since I have owned it, summer or winter, the guage always goes to a certain spot, and remains.

New trucks are better than sex.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1683417 said:


> It's odd that you have to carry the plow angled just right, and that it runs @ 220*.
> 
> My 12 F250 I can carry the plow any way I feel like and the guage never moves. In fact, since I have owned it, summer or winter, the guage always goes to a certain spot, and remains.
> 
> New trucks are better than sex.


Only Diesels....


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1683417 said:


> It's odd that you have to carry the plow angled just right, and that it runs @ 220*.
> 
> My 12 F250 I can carry the plow any way I feel like and the guage never moves. In fact, since I have owned it, summer or winter, the guage always goes to a certain spot, and remains.
> 
> New trucks are better than sex.


I don't necessarily have to carry it angled, it just seems to stay slightly cooler that way. Either way 210-220 the gauge itself still reads pretty much centered. I've just been focusing on the digital temp read out on the display center in the cluster.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't think Ford has used a real temp gauge or oil pressure gauge in years. They've got dummy light sending units that are basically on or off, or perhaps off/on/too high, but nothing in between. Every Ford I've ever had has only ever run at one temp.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I would love to plow with a new truck but there is the cost thing. For the cost of a new set up I could have 4-5 used trucks with plows. New ones can break also but less likely. But I think the likely-hood of both my trucks going down vs one new one is less. Plus dragging them in the trees and whatever does not matter. Insurance is less on two older ones than one new one.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

maxwellp;1684380 said:


> I would love to plow with a new truck but there is the cost thing. For the cost of a new set up I could have 4-5 used trucks with plows. New ones can break also but less likely. But I think the likely-hood of both my trucks going down vs one new one is less. Plus dragging them in the trees and whatever does not matter. Insurance is less on two older ones than one new one.


I can't say what it will be for you, but for me personally my insurance went from $200 per month to $310 every six month. Mind you though the old truck has just liability and the new truck has full coverage, so with similar coverage's the price probably wouldn't have changed a whole lot.

As far as the truck cost, I had been using the pretty well beat '97 ram for over 3.5 years and had only paid $3350. I got my money's worth, but it had run it's course, was beginning to rust out quite a bit and just needed to be replaced.

I had been looking since spring and finally found a good deal on a left over model in august. Prior to that I had been looking for a used truck, but up here it is tough to find a clean SCLB 3/4 ton truck in almost any price range. I couldn't justify a 5 year old truck with 50k miles on the clock in the $15-20k range, but that's what I was coming across. Most of them with rust starting already. I bought this truck for $24,500 with a sticker of $35k+. So I bit the bullet and took the dive. It was the right thing to do for me and my business.

A quick run of the numbers that influenced my decision:

Old truck:
Purchase price $3350
New transmission $2300
Misc repairs $2000 (u joints, tranny lines, seals, oil pan, bearings, injectors, alternator, among many other things
All work (except the trans) was done by myself

Added up it comes out to $7650, when I subtract the sale price of $2000 the total cost was about $5650. Dividing that by the number of months (40) I run (miles is nearly irrelevant, as I don't put more than a few thousand per year on the work truck and maintenance costs will be similar for both trucks) I come up with a monthly cost of $141.

The new trucks payment is $400 a month. Repairs should be minimal and mostly covered under warranty. If I were to sell it at the end of the loan term (72 months) it should have a value of approximately $15k as it should still be way below 50k miles. Monthly cost to run this truck if sold as soon as it is paid off would be $191. Running it beyond that would have to be analyzed at that point to determine if I should push it longer and risk increased repair/maintenance costs or sell it and start over again.

Obviously there are additional variables including the aforementioned increased insurance cost, but overall the peace of mind of running a new truck is more than worth $50 a month.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

JCByrd24;1683889 said:


> I don't think Ford has used a real temp gauge or oil pressure gauge in years. They've got dummy light sending units that are basically on or off, or perhaps off/on/too high, but nothing in between. Every Ford I've ever had has only ever run at one temp.


No, they work like any other, just no degrees or increments. Just normal, and too hot.
The needle never moved because it was a ford. One of their positives.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I couldn't afford not to buy a new truck and plow. That is, I needed reliable transportation to get to my "real job", and I needed to be able to trust the truck if I was going to commit to 36 accounts.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Your numbers look good, but what happens when it does not snow? Two years ago we had just about nothing. It would be hard for me to justify that new truck. But mine are just use to plow.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

maxwellp;1684705 said:


> Your numbers look good, but what happens when it does not snow? Two years ago we had just about nothing. It would be hard for me to justify that new truck. But mine are just use to plow.


I make my money in summer. I would be fine without any snow. Snow money just pads the business account for next season.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

maxwellp;1684705 said:


> Your numbers look good, but what happens when it does not snow? Two years ago we had just about nothing. It would be hard for me to justify that new truck. But mine are just use to plow.


I didn't also mention that this truck dedicated all summer to mowing trailer duty, so it carry's it's weight, no pun intended.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Ive been thinking about new for a while now. The things that make me feel this way is my 04 chev 2500 hd head gasket leak, then manifold bolts, then front bearings (costly little bastards). Then, my other truck which is very nice and well taken care of also a 2000 model (old body style) chev 3500 single rear wheel 4x4 with 454..... once again head gasket started leaking. Any time you hear head gasket you know your gonna pay out the ass...... now my brake lines on the 04 where the brake module is under the cab the lines look TERRIBLE, and need to take care of that. Now mind you guys I have made tons of money with these two trucks and neither have left me stranded but I do believe its getting to the point where I have enough work I need both trucks to be reliable and "worry" the night before a storm on brake lines, alternators, yada yada yada. not sure if its worth it. May be worth it to just have another cheap backup truck............ 

This will always be a debate im sure, I just cant figure which is best.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

NicholasMWhite;1684862 said:


> I didn't also mention that this truck dedicated all summer to mowing trailer duty, so it carry's it's weight, no pun intended.


Were in the same boat here. If it snows it snows I don't care one way or the other. I NEVER count on snow for income. If it comes cool beans and if not I could care less, but when it does come I would love to have that fuzzy feeling of a new truck that I didn't have to worry about when I go out........

Ive come to the conclusion that if your plowing commercially you should always have another truck just sitting waiting for if a truck breaks..... Prolly even if its brand new?????


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

snowcrazy;1684993 said:


> Ive been thinking about new for a while now. The things that make me feel this way is my 04 chev 2500 hd head gasket leak, then manifold bolts, then front bearings (costly little bastards). Then, my other truck which is very nice and well taken care of also a 2000 model (old body style) chev 3500 single rear wheel 4x4 with 454..... once again head gasket started leaking. Any time you hear head gasket you know your gonna pay out the ass...... now my brake lines on the 04 where the brake module is under the cab the lines look TERRIBLE, and need to take care of that. Now mind you guys I have made tons of money with these two trucks and neither have left me stranded but I do believe its getting to the point where I have enough work I need both trucks to be reliable and "worry" the night before a storm on brake lines, alternators, yada yada yada. not sure if its worth it. May be worth it to just have another cheap backup truck............
> 
> This will always be a debate im sure, I just cant figure which is best.


You're in a similar situation I was in. I have the shop space, tools and experience to do all my own repairs (doesn't necessarily mean I always enjoy it) but that doesn't help me in the middle of a storm. My truck did leave me stranded a few times, both times it was a bad ignition coil... I could have kept a spare (and was planning on it if I didn't replace the truck).

You've got to run the numbers on your true costs to run a truck and make the best decision for your own business.

Like I said, if I had found a CLEAN used truck in the 50k mile range for a reasonable price I would have taken it. But SCLB 3/4 tons around here are pretty well beat.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

snowcrazy;1685001 said:


> Were in the same boat here. If it snows it snows I don't care one way or the other. I NEVER count on snow for income. If it comes cool beans and if not I could care less, but when it does come I would love to have that fuzzy feeling of a new truck that I didn't have to worry about when I go out........
> 
> Ive come to the conclusion that if your plowing commercially you should always have another truck just sitting waiting for if a truck breaks..... Prolly even if its brand new?????


Agreed. Ever since my second year I have had a back up truck and plow, all interchangeable. But the few times I was left stranded in the middle of the night I was stuck with a lot of screwing around trying to get the truck off the road and to a safe place, getting a ride back to get the spare truck. I was very glad to have the back up and would never plow as a business with out it. But hopefully with a new truck it will only be for peace of mind.

By the way. That warm fuzzy feeling is quite nice. I stress out a whole lot before a storm and not having to worry about the truck takes a big load off.


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

beanz27;1683470 said:


> Only Diesels....


Old diesels are pretty sexy too. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

John T;1685137 said:


> Old diesels are pretty sexy too.


Definitely are, especially when driven by a German Shepherd!

I love old vehicles, I have a 72 lemans with a built small block, and a 5.0 fox body mustang that I play with in the summer. Around here I have a ton of respect for any truck over 15 years old that is still clean and rust free. I know how hard it is to do.

I actually would love to build up a clean 67-72 3/4 ton Chevy/GMC with a swapped in 6.0 and a 4L80E to tow my lawn trailer in summer, but it's hard to justify since I'll still need newer truck to plow with in winter since with all the salt around here there is now way I'd run a classic.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

snowcrazy;1684993 said:


> Ive been thinking about new for a while now. The things that make me feel this way is my 04 chev 2500 hd head gasket leak, then manifold bolts, then front bearings (costly little bastards). Then, my other truck which is very nice and well taken care of also a 2000 model (old body style) chev 3500 single rear wheel 4x4 with 454..... once again head gasket started leaking. Any time you hear head gasket you know your gonna pay out the ass...... now my brake lines on the 04 where the brake module is under the cab the lines look TERRIBLE, and need to take care of that. Now mind you guys I have made tons of money with these two trucks and neither have left me stranded but I do believe its getting to the point where I have enough work I need both trucks to be reliable and "worry" the night before a storm on brake lines, alternators, yada yada yada. not sure if its worth it. May be worth it to just have another cheap backup truck............
> 
> This will always be a debate im sure, I just cant figure which is best.


You need to go diesel, or tear the top of those engines off yourself, dosen't have to be expensive


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I finally got a nice plow truck in 06, for years i always had nice stake beds for landscaping then winter would roll around and i would buy a beater with a plow... Did that for 6 years.. hated it, once i got a newer plow truck, some decent contracts I never looked back.. Just last year i phased out my last 2 meyer plows.. 3 events into this season and no breakdowns.. Just last year, every event a plow would screw up..

Now sure you can run old equipment but you must have a back up.. Or great friends who don't mind doing your route instead of yours.. I have to many properties that have to be done by 6am, no time for old rigs not performing..


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Flawless440;1685204 said:


> You need to go diesel, or tear the top of those engines off yourself, dosen't have to be expensive


No no, no diesels ANYMORE for me my friend. I listened to everyone on here say the same thing you just did. I asked what diesel to get. everyone raved about the 7.3 ford. I was calling rollbacks more than I was driving. I had receipts piled to the ceiling from that piece of ****. gassers in my opinion are way more "reliable" than diesel unless your staying in brand new. Praying that junk ass ford of mine would start in the morning made me hate plowing. This was a 97 powerstroke with just over 100K miles. I did everything to that piece of garbage and it just never quit breaking and it was being used the same as my gassers......... high pressure oil pump, transmission, guage cluster, injectors, speed sensor on pumpkin, new shift cables (really ford? pot metal in stearing column and fuel bowl), fuel bowl literally got a pin hole in the potmetal, finally it would just shut off going down the road like you turned the key off. wait 5 min it would start right back up and wouldn't do it till I was hooked to my enclosed heading to work again. ford couldn't figure it out. I sold the truck for little to nothing I was so pissed. the guy bought it knowing it had problems and regrets every minute of it. I only owned that truck a year and had right at 6K in receipts fixing it AND left me stranded. My uncle went through the same phase I did, gotta have diesel. He bought a duramax loved the power, but tired of unreliable, went back to gas. he has a 97 powerstroke he has turned into a spay truck on the far. He saids a prayer every day he has to use it before he goes out.... breaks constantly. been there do that. I like reliable and low maintenance......... am I ranting????? everyone would if they went through the hell I went through!!! LOL

As for tearing top end off, im about as unmechanically inclined as anyone your gonna meet when it comes to owning a lawncare and landscape business............................ I couldn't tell you the first step to changing head gaskets on any vehicle nor have the tooling. both head gasket jobs were 1400 a piece. Im fine with that after all the money they have made me. The thing is, the chevys I am speaking about above have worked there asses off for me for right at 5 years on each truck and never left me stranded and I mean never. that junk ass diesel sure did. My local towing company gave me a free hoodie it was so bad.. LOL

Sure ive had to to some maintanace, but now that there getting a little older im thinking of replacing with "newish" trucks........... Im never gonna buy brand new and plow with it


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

by the way flawless440, I see your in Columbus....... did you guys get to plow or do anything yesterday/last night???? we didn't down here on the river but figure you guys did.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

John T;1685137 said:


> Old diesels are pretty sexy too.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This body style is the best one ford made by far!


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

snowcrazy;1685299 said:


> by the way flawless440, I see your in Columbus....... did you guys get to plow or do anything yesterday/last night???? we didn't down here on the river but figure you guys did.


Yes, we were plowing.. It was sloppy..

I love my diesels and would never go back.... Sure i had some problems, i own the 06 powerstroke 6.0 with all the problems.. My mechanic tore that truck a new a_s hole.. I bought all the custom parts online, we put them in and it's the baddest truck on the road, nothing like pushin snow with 600 h.p..
Truck will be paid off in 1 more season, then all my trucks are paid for..
I would buy another one and go though it all over again.
Once all that b.s has been fixed years ago, it's been the best truck.. Drive it 25k miles a year..


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

yep the body style above was the same I had and it was broken more than on the road. I cared for this truck a bunch. treated it like a queen, gave it chance after chance. not a speck of rust on the truck anywhere and just over 100K miles. if everyone had the troubles that I did with there diesels they would be gas fans as well.... It wasn't just one thing, it one thing, after another, after another.... ...... ........ ........ ....... It was also a freaking DOG. when I first got it I couldn't believe how gutless it was. Called dp tuner they sent me a chip and even on its highest setting it would run about like my 6.0 gasser chevys (yes pulling a traier)...... Everyone saids that doesn't seem right but ive been in a bunch of those 7.3 old body style trucks..... They just weren't strong. Ive been in some of my buddies 6.0 powerstorkes and holy crap do they run!!!! BUT, there again not one of them has been as dependable and low maintenance as the gas trucks. Id love diesel if they were dependable but me along with family members and friends have proven over and over its just not.

My buddy has a 6.0 powerstroke that had all the BS, went through it and its been pretty good since but hes ALWAYS having injector problems. He loves the power, but he pays ungodly to own it..........

Here is a chity pic of my old truck. It was flawless in and out bought from original owner...... Shame, It was a piece of ****.... To say the least.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

I prefer my mid 90's 350/450'd over newer trucks. I got rid my of my 99 and 01 due to the fact of power, overheating, and suspension. On my old trucks, ivr only replaced 1 balljoint on 1 truck on 3 years, my 99 was every year. Plus, the older ones are cheaper and easier to work on and overall are a more solid vehicle for my uses.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

NicholasMWhite;1685177 said:


> Definitely are, especially when driven by a German Shepherd!
> 
> I love old vehicles, I have a 72 lemans with a built small block, and a 5.0 fox body mustang that I play with in the summer. Around here I have a ton of respect for any truck over 15 years old that is still clean and rust free. I know how hard it is to do.
> 
> I actually would love to build up a clean 67-72 3/4 ton Chevy/GMC with a swapped in 6.0 and a 4L80E to tow my lawn trailer in summer, but it's hard to justify since I'll still need newer truck to plow with in winter since with all the salt around here there is now way I'd run a classic.


I agree I too have a 72 gto small block chevy no new truck though my older one works for now


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm in the process up upgrading to a new 2014 F350 gasser from my 2008 Ford F250 XLT Supercab 6-1/2' box V-10 (49,300 miles) w/8-2 Steel Boss V-XT. 

Just a quick question: Should I specify the 3.73 or the 4.30 Electronic Rear Axle Option? 
(Note: I do NOT pull large heavy trailers on a routine basis)


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

3.73 unless you think you may put oversize tires on it.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Buck331;1685872 said:


> I'm in the process up upgrading to a new 2014 F350 gasser from my 2008 Ford F250 XLT Supercab 6-1/2' box V-10 (49,300 miles) w/8-2 Steel Boss V-XT.
> 
> Just a quick question: Should I specify the 3.73 or the 4.30 Electronic Rear Axle Option?
> (Note: I do NOT pull large heavy trailers on a routine basis)


I prefer the gearing and wish my truck came with the lower (numerically higher) gears, but being a left over I didn't get a choice, and it wasn't worth the $5k extra it would have cost to spec out a new truck so mine are in the 3.5x range, can't remember exactly.

BUT, for your uses it I have to agree with Maxwellp, it sounds like you'll be better off with the higher 3.73's. The gearing will give you a little more pep off the line, but fuel mileage will suffer slightly. Probably in the .5 mpg range, but that would add up over time. Without doing any towing, I just don't see the 4.30's being necessary.

The electric locker on the other hand, I would love to have. It's up to you if taking the 4.30's to get the rear locker is worth it. I wouldn't use it on a regular basis, but it would occasionally be useful. That's a call only you can make. If you only plow lots, it probably would never be useful (coming from a guy whose never plowed a lot) but plowing driveways, trying to stack snow as high as possible in the one and only location available, it could really be helpful. I know I've been hung up on a stack and wish I could flip a switch and back right out.

Congrats on the upgrade by the way!


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a duramax that has needed injectors for 3 seasons, now a return line is dumping fuel in the crank case..
Unstoppable, truck doesn't care, we change the oil every month and it keeps working. I found the injectors for $1300, going to tear into it soon..
We fill our diesel trucks up 1 sometimes 2 times a week, gasser almost every day...

I feel like a gas truck at 150k is done... Diesel just getting started..

If i could buy all new trucks every 5 years i would go all gas


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Flawless440;1686429 said:


> I have a duramax that has needed injectors for 3 seasons, now a return line is dumping fuel in the crank case..
> Unstoppable, truck doesn't care, we change the oil every month and it keeps working. I found the injectors for $1300, going to tear into it soon..
> We fill our diesel trucks up 1 sometimes 2 times a week, gasser almost every day...
> 
> ...


If if were more mechanically inclined I would possibly feel the same as you. as for our 6.0 vortec chevys, we sold 2 of them 2 years ago and both had a little over 200,000. I thought they were wore out. I see them each about once a week...... both still plowing away but I did in fact see one of them broke the other day on the side of the road and stopped to see what was up. Fuel pump.

Im not arguing with ya im sure diesel power is awesome but as I stated before my diesel stories are nightmares of my waiting on rollbacks while employees are on the clock waiting and making money while we wait. Nothing makes me madder than that!! to date, in over 10 years, never been stranded by my gasser chevys........................... Good ones and bad ones in all of them I know, im just scared of diesels after my experience, my uncles, and all my friends. They all have been nightmares.... Other than my buddies fathers 12v cummins stickshift...... that one has been wonderful.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

New trucks are better than sex.[/QUOTE]

Guess you're not getting with the right women. Ha


----------



## circleD (Jan 11, 2014)

The guys that kill me in the plow business are the one's that buy a new truck and then install a new plow and spreader. You take a big enough hit on value just driving it off the dealers lot. Then to stick a new plow and spreader on and take it out and beat it up. FOOL'S. IMO. Living in the midwest and not getting alot of snow. The old trucks are the only way to go.


----------



## 99f250superduty (Jan 5, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1683417 said:


> It's odd that you have to carry the plow angled just right, and that it runs @ 220*.
> 
> My 12 F250 I can carry the plow any way I feel like and the guage never moves. In fact, since I have owned it, summer or winter, the guage always goes to a certain spot, and remains.
> 
> New trucks are better than sex.


That's the difference between a Ford and a Dodge.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

John T;1685137 said:


> Old diesels are pretty sexy too.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Dude,

Love the truck, and the sweet looking bitach behind the wheel....and I agree. Best looking newer fords, ford ever made


----------

